# Strange behaviour when moving Windows



## hruodr (Jul 21, 2021)

Since last upgrade (to 11.4-RELEASE-p1) I have problems moving windows with twm.
I press the left mouse button when the pointer is on the titlebar and drag the window
around the desktop for moving it, but sometimes it does not work, the window 
stops moving although I continue pressing the left button, and it appears a small icon
of a mouse or a clock.

I find it terrible if twm was spoiled, It worked since years without any change.

Does someone have similar experiences, perhaps with other windows manager?


----------

